# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  WeRobots, service robots, Attraktion GmbH, Vienna, Austria

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Attraktion GmbH

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 3, 2014




> WeRobots create a completely new dimension of robot entertainment. WeRobots completely replace employees being responsible for information and orientation. This unique kind of group robots offer diverse features based on entertainment, information, guidance and customer support.

----------


## Airicist

WeRobots - entertainment and guidance robots 

 Published on Nov 18, 2014




> WeRobots are mobile service robots for any kind of indoor leisure, retail and entertainment venue where visitors or customers are seeking information or guidance. In addition WeRobots serve for entertainment by doing group performances.

----------


## Airicist

WeRobots @ ECE Familienfest 2015

Published on Sep 9, 2015

----------

